# Haircut



## awf170 (Aug 6, 2008)

Before:











After:


----------



## drjeff (Aug 6, 2008)

New haircut,  intact right front tooth  +2


----------



## Greg (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank God. Much better.

But you lose mad points for not doing the interim mullet. That's weak.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats on your metamorphism from a geeky looking woman to a fine looking young man. Perhaps now you'll loose your virginity :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2008)

Kind of a weird yet refreshing feeling chopping off the locks eh?  I wore my hair a tad longer than yours from about 21 until 26, then chopped it and have worn it short ever since.

I actually donated mine to 

http://www.wigsforkids.org/

when I cut it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 7, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you look sketchier after the haircut..:smash:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I think you look sketchier after the haircut..:smash:


You obviously haven't met awf170 I person :lol: 

Just kidding Austin, the cut looks good. I did the same thing early in my college career after having sported a shoulder length hair cut in high school.


----------



## Skier75 (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good. I hope you donated all that hair to Locks of Love, looks like there was plenty of it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 7, 2008)

Got a job interview?


----------



## WJenness (Aug 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a job interview?



He was probably just sick of it getting caught in his MTB chain.

-w


----------



## severine (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks good, Austin!


----------



## skidbump (Aug 7, 2008)

Before hormone treatment






After hormone treatment


----------



## dmc (Aug 7, 2008)

Did you get to sit in the chair thats a pony or the car?

Did you get a lollypop?


----------



## dmc (Aug 7, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a job interview?



Probably discovering women..

A little delayed due to the whole BC gear thing..


----------



## Greg (Aug 7, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Congrats on your metamorphism from a geeky looking woman to a fine looking young man. Perhaps now you'll loose your virginity :lol:





dmc said:


> Probably discovering women..
> 
> A little delayed due to the whole BC gear thing..



Too funny!

Now go get after the ladies Austin! :lol:


----------



## dmc (Aug 7, 2008)

Greg said:


> Too funny!
> 
> Now go get after the ladies Austin! :lol:



they may have gear!!!


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 7, 2008)

getting a little too hot in that full face?


----------



## Marc (Aug 7, 2008)

Just as I suspected.


Still ugly.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 7, 2008)

at least now you have a new hotornot picture


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 7, 2008)

Did someone else mistake you for a woman again while riding?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 7, 2008)

'Bout time, looks good, but watch out it looks like Andy has a thing for you now.



andyzee said:


> Congrats on your metamorphism from a geeky looking woman to a fine looking young man. Perhaps now you'll loose your virginity :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Aug 7, 2008)

Skier75 said:


> Looks good. I hope you donated all that hair to Locks of Love, looks like there was plenty of it.



Sadly, no.  For some reason the place I got it cut didn't do Locks of Love.  Though my hair was pretty filthy and knotted.  My guess is most of the kids with cancer would rather have the bald head then my hair.  ;-)




wa-loaf said:


> Got a job interview?



Hah, no.  Anyway I'm an engineer they expect use to have long hair.  At least I washed it every once in a while which would give a leg up on most others.



Greg said:


> Too funny!
> 
> Now go get after the ladies Austin! :lol:



Once again I'm an engineer.  Hot Asian engineer woman (Asians are the only hot engineers) love the dirty nasty long hair look.  



cbcbd said:


> getting a little too hot in that full face?



It was still wicked hot without the hair.  Thank god I didn't try it with the hair, I'll probably would have whipped the thing into the woods on the first climb.



My major problem now is how the image doesn't link up with how I actually am.  I'm super grubby, listen to prog rock and death metal, and spend most my days touring with dirty tele hippies.  People are going to think I listen to shit music like Hoobastank and Buckcherry now.  Wow, if I was in either one of the bands I would probably kill myself, god they suck.  With a look like this (below) people know I listen to good music like Bloodbath.







Man, Bloodbath is so awesome...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> 'Bout time, looks good, but watch out it looks like Andy has a thing for you now.




Do me a favor, stick to what you do best, keep quiet :flame:


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Man, Bloodbath is so awesome...



1993 called. They want their death metal back... :roll:


----------



## awf170 (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> 1993 called. They want their death metal back... :roll:



Listen Mr. I listen to shitty late 90's post grunge garbage.  I don't hear any recent music in any of your ski videos.  If I hear one more Fuel or Saliva song I swear to god I'm going to kill myself.  Pop radio called, they want their music back.  

-The pretentious music douchebag (a lot worse then the pretentious turn earner)

:wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## snoseek (Aug 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> People are going to think I listen to shit music like Hoobastank and Buckcherry now.  Wow, if I was in either one of the bands I would probably kill myself, god they suck.



dude you left out nickleback.


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> dude you left out nickleback.



Austin also loves Creed.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> dude you left out nickleback.



Do not get me started on Nickleback.  I really don't think there is anything I hate more in life then them.  Actually never mind I just remembered U2, yeah wow I hate U2.  Bono has to one the biggest homos in the world.  And the Edge, oh man, sweet nickname buddy, pretty extreme, I think I'm going to start calling myself the blade or something.  That would be wicked awesome.  If I heard that song with the spanish countdown at the beginning one more time I think I'm going to go kill all the members of U2, or at least just Bono.  Luckily I haven't listened to the radio in like 2 year, and I never go to public places so I might be all set.  Still just in case I'm going to donate my life savings to this petition just in hopes that Bono will retire.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/entert...-get-bono-to-quit-public-life-86908-20681222/

Back to Nickleback, yeah they are pretty terrible.  They really are the masters of making the most mediocre music possible. 

 "Hey guys, lets like start a band that sounds exactly like a million other things that have already came out."

"Should we try something new or something?"

"No, we're too terrible at making music to actually think of something new and creative.  Plus people are so stupid that they'll love this really crappy mediocre music that sounds exactly like Creed and 3 Doors Down plus a ton of other bad bands."

"Sweet, I'm going to go contemplate suicide for actually listening to Chad Kroeger to make tons of money instead pursuing my goals of being in progressive avant garde death metal band."


(This needs to be in that online persona thread.  Yeah, this how I actually am most of the time IRL)


----------



## awf170 (Aug 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Austin also loves Creed.



Yeah Creed rule...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

Nickelback and Creed suck donkey dick


----------



## awf170 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well byebye, I'm going to go biking again for the fifth day straight then come and jerk off to a picture of Mike Patton while listening to Mr. Bungle.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Well byebye, I'm going to go biking again for the fifth day straight then come and jerk off to a picture of Mike Patton while listening to Mr. Bungle.



Remember, if you hear banjo music, peddle as fast as you can and get the hell out of there. I might be bvibert


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Do not get me started on Nickleback.  I really don't think there is anything I hate more in life then them.  Actually never mind I just remembered U2, yeah wow I hate U2.  Bono has to one the biggest homos in the world.  And the Edge, oh man, sweet nickname buddy, pretty extreme, I think I'm going to start calling myself the blade or something.  That would be wicked awesome.  If I heard that song with the spanish countdown at the beginning one more time I think I'm going to go kill all the members of U2, or at least just Bono.  Luckily I haven't listened to the radio in like 2 year, and I never go to public places so I might be all set.  Still just in case I'm going to donate my life savings to this petition just in hopes that Bono will retire.
> 
> http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/entert...-get-bono-to-quit-public-life-86908-20681222/
> 
> ...



Cripes. You really do need to find a girlfriend. You're all pent up...


----------



## snoseek (Aug 8, 2008)

Last time I checked Papa Roach still sucked worse than ever.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Do not get me started on Nickleback. I really don't think there is anything I hate more in life then them.
> ...
> Back to Nickleback, yeah they are pretty terrible. They really are the masters of making the most mediocre music possible.
> 
> ...


You know that a band has sold their soul to the Pop Music devil when you start hearing their songs on KISS 108...can't say how many times I heard Nickelback's "Rock Star" on that station...uke:

(and no, I don't listen to KISS 108 but my daughter makes me put the station on when she's in the car :roll


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> You know that a band has sold their soul to the Pop Music devil when you start hearing their songs on KISS 108...can't say how many times I heard Nickelback's "Rock Star" on that station...uke:
> 
> (and no, I don't listen to KISS 108 but my daughter makes me put the station on when she's in the car :roll



http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/pa/pa_prevspo_hhg.htm


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 8, 2008)

Just a thought:
My husband is looking for a big breasted, hot looking hair dresser to cut his hair.  He's thinking a topless salon would go over well.  
Thoughts?

Oh, and drjeff, he also thinks that the hygienist who cleans his teeth should wear lower cut tops.


----------



## hammer (Aug 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> http://www.med.umich.edu/1libr/pa/pa_prevspo_hhg.htm


After being a parent for almost 16 years, one lesson I've learned is that sometimes you just have to pick your battles...:razz::razz::razz:

We don't suffer in silence...each of the songs on that station are played on the hour, so if the rest of the family has to put up with them we just make fun of the songs when they come on (changing lyrics around, etc.).


----------



## drjeff (Aug 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just a thought:
> My husband is looking for a big breasted, hot looking hair dresser to cut his hair.  He's thinking a topless salon would go over well.
> Thoughts?
> 
> Oh, and drjeff, he also thinks that the hygienist who cleans his teeth should wear lower cut tops.




Trek, my business partner and I are contemplating having a "men's day" where we'll get the hygienists to wear super low cut spandex tank tops and "hooter's type shorts"  

Off course we'd have to have a "ladies day" where we'd have to find a few male hygienists and put them in some banana hammocks too uke:   I'd make sure that "ladies day" falls on my day off


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 8, 2008)

snoseek said:


> dude you left out nickleback.


http://www.thewebshite.net/nickelback.htm


----------



## awf170 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah it started raining, my knees are really sore, and my a friend I haven't seen in a while called, so no mountain biking.  I guess 4 straight days is enough...




snoseek said:


> Last time I checked Papa Roach still sucked worse than ever.



They're still around?  Last I check, a couple of years ago, they did suck worst then ever?  I'll be amazed if they can be even worse than that.



Greg said:


> Cripes. You really do need to find a girlfriend. You're all pent up...



My room-mate / best friend has a girlfriend and is a lot worse then me about these sort of things, so sadly I don't think that is going to help.



cbcbd said:


> http://www.thewebshite.net/nickelback.htm



Hah, that's awesome.  

Here's some quality music to get my mind on this junk:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 8, 2008)

What happened to Papa Roach..now I have Last Resort in my head..lol


----------



## Marc (Aug 8, 2008)

hammer said:


> After being a parent for almost 16 years, one lesson I've learned is that sometimes you just have to pick your battles...:razz::razz::razz:
> 
> We don't suffer in silence...each of the songs on that station are played on the hour, so if the rest of the family has to put up with them we just make fun of the songs when they come on (changing lyrics around, etc.).


----------



## snoseek (Aug 8, 2008)

Austin-some vintage stuff from way back you may or may not like.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBCos2MlQ1Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5Pi7BVGy_8&feature=related

^^^^^^ they were so ahead of their time haha


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=libYwLdgAA4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKRdzs-lwkg

Yeah I know I'm Techtarded and can't imbed youtube


----------



## WJenness (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What happened to Papa Roach..now I have Last Resort in my head..lol



Me too, as soon as I saw the words "Papa Roach" that awful song that I haven't (thankfully) heard in years started playing in my head, and it hasn't gone away.

Damn you snoseek, damn you....

May you get "Land down under" by men at work stuck in your head.

-w


----------



## Greg (Aug 8, 2008)

I got kicked in the head at a Pantera concert in Providence once. That was the end of my metal days... :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Aug 8, 2008)

Greg said:


> I got kicked in the head at a Pantera concert in Providence once.


 
And the bump addiction started shortly thereafter, coincidence?


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, Austin, I think you look very dashing with your new do!


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 8, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Listen Mr. I listen to shitty late 90's post grunge garbage.


HAHAHHAHHAHHA :lol:

That was the best retort on AZ that I have ever read. :-D


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh man, I am just all steamed up right now just even thinking about the so called genre of "post grudge". Gah, I would say don't get me started but I already am. That is like calling the whinny lame-o I-can't-sing-so-I-scream rock star wannabe cry babies "emo". I didn't like emo the first time around when no pop radio host even knew the word. The only semblance of grunge that post grunge contains is a linear time based distinction of when this so called genre surfaced. It is a linear catch basin of rock time line suckage. We went from Alice in Chains to Nickelback just like that, black and white. Great and crap juxtaposed in linear distinction.

Damn you Austin for even mentioning Nickelback. My life line goal is to never hear another Nickelback song for the rest of my life. Serious the worst band ever. Ever. I would rather listen to country than Nickelback.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> What happened to Papa Roach..now I have Last Resort in my head..lol



Yeah, I actually listened to some Papa Roach today since my friend randomly put it on. It's awesome... right?




snoseek said:


> Austin-some vintage stuff from way back you may or may not like.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBCos2MlQ1Y&feature=related
> ...



Very good thrash metal.  Not really into thrash too much right now, but nevertheless, it is really good for thrash.  (That might have sounded assholy, but I didn't really know how else to say it)

Every once in a while I like to listen to stuff like Death Metal and Thrash for some pure, extreme, meathead metal but mostly I listen to stuff like this:


Basically, the strangest, ugliest sounding stuff imaginable. 



Greg said:


> I got kicked in the head at a Pantera concert in Providence once. That was the end of my metal days... :lol:




Awesome.  Pantera has to have the biggest "meathead factor" of any band, ever.  




MRGisevil said:


> Well, Austin, I think you look very dashing with your new do!



So much so that ever want to be my friend!!!  Yay, two AZ friends!



riverc0il said:


> Oh man, I am just all steamed up right now just even thinking about the so called genre of "post grudge". Gah, I would say don't get me started but I already am. That is like calling the whinny lame-o I-can't-sing-so-I-scream rock star wannabe cry babies "emo". I didn't like emo the first time around when no pop radio host even knew the word. The only semblance of grunge that post grunge contains is a linear time based distinction of when this so called genre surfaced. It is a linear catch basin of rock time line suckage. We went from Alice in Chains to Nickelback just like that, black and white. Great and crap juxtaposed in linear distinction.
> 
> Damn you Austin for even mentioning Nickelback. My life line goal is to never hear another Nickelback song for the rest of my life. Serious the worst band ever. Ever. I would rather listen to country than Nickelback.



I would take radio static over Nickelback.  And yeah the post grunge title is quite annoying.  You also make a good point about Emo.  Fall out Boy / Good Charlette / Panic at the Disco IS NOT EMO!  Damn you sucky radio.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Aug 8, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Trek, my business partner and I are contemplating having a "men's day" where we'll get the hygienists to wear super low cut spandex tank tops and "hooter's type shorts"



I just had my teeth cleaned on Monday, and you are kind of far for a cleaning, but *I WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!*:-D


----------



## eatskisleep (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## Mildcat (Aug 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I got kicked in the head at a Pantera concert in Providence once. That was the end of my metal days... :lol:



Dimebag got shot and you're complaining about getting kicked in the head? :roll: :wink:

I had my nose broken in the pit of a Motorhead show a few years ago. 

To stay on topic, Austin, you are young, enjoy your hair. This is coming from a bald guy! Your collage years won't last long and you will be looking for a job soon. There will be plenty of time later to cut your hair.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 9, 2008)

Some of you guys are whacked and take your music way to seriously.  There's more important things in life to get all worked up about, like skiing and MTB. 8)  To me music is mostly just something to occupy my mind while I'm driving or working.  I would never even know who the artist is most of the time until I got satellite radio.


----------



## awf170 (Aug 9, 2008)

To me music is of equal importance as mountain biking and skiing.  I would probably actually rather give up skiing or mountain biking then listening to music.  I probably listen to about 5 hours of music a day.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 9, 2008)

Back on topic, why didn't you get a mullet?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2008)

Music sux!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 9, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I just had my teeth cleaned on Monday, and you are kind of far for a cleaning, but *I WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!*:-D



I'll be there as well..4 hours isn't that far of a drive to get your teeth cleaned..


----------



## Greg (Aug 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Some of you guys are whacked and take your music way to seriously.  There's more important things in life to get all worked up about, like skiing and MTB. 8)  To me music is mostly just something to occupy my mind while I'm driving or working.  I would never even know who the artist is most of the time until I got satellite radio.



+1


----------



## MRGisevil (Aug 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Some of you guys are whacked and take your music way to seriously.  There's more important things in life to get all worked up about, like skiing and MTB. 8)  To me music is mostly just something to occupy my mind while I'm driving or working.  I would never even know who the artist is most of the time until I got satellite radio.



True for you, maybe...but to a musician a guitar or a piano is to you a pair of skis or a bike. Just a different type of addiction.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> True for you, maybe...but to a musician a guitar or a piano is to you a pair of skis or a bike. Just a different type of addiction.



I agree and I'm sure there are plenty of musicians who would say the same about skiing or MTB.  But at least my obsessions are cool.  8)


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Congrats on your metamorphism from a geeky looking woman to a fine looking young man. Perhaps now you'll loose your virginity :lol:



Correction, the metamorphis was from geeky looking woman to tough looking broad from Provincetown.



Greg said:


> I got kicked in the head at a Pantera concert in Providence once. That was the end of my metal days... :lol:



Are you sure it wasn't slapped in the head with a purse at the David Cassidy concert in Provincetown?  ;-) 



riverc0il said:


> HAHAHHAHHAHHA :lol:
> 
> That was the best retort on AZ that I have ever read. :-D



Made me laugh out loud....



bvibert said:


> Some of you guys are whacked and take your music way to seriously.  There's more important things in life to get all worked up about, like skiing and MTB. 8)  To me music is mostly just something to occupy my mind while I'm driving or working.  I would never even know who the artist is most of the time until I got satellite radio.



Too each his own.  No need to judge others tastes or pass judgement.  Like what you like and let your neighbor do the same.



awf170 said:


> To me music is of equal importance as mountain biking and skiing.  I would probably actually rather give up skiing or mountain biking then listening to music.  I probably listen to about 5 hours of music a day.



In the last few months I have gone this way.  The TV is on less and the music is always on at work and home.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Correction, the metamorphis was from geeky looking woman to tough looking broad from Provincetown.



Was just trying to be nice.  Speaking of Ptown, you still going?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Was just trying to be nice.  Speaking of Ptown, you still going?



Never made it up this week.  We made it as far as North Truro for some hiking and lunch.  The guys love me up there.  I've learned to take it as a compliment and move on.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Never made it up this week.  We made it as far as North Truro for some hiking and lunch.  The guys love me up there.  I've learned to take it as a compliment and move on.



I'm going up the week of the 25th, I thought you said you'd be up the same week? I need a beard for P-Town.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'm going up the week of the 25th, I thought you said you'd be up the same week? I need a beard for P-Town.



we are probably up there one of those weekends.  if my grand parents in-law aren't using the house we will be up.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I need a beard for P-Town.



Do you really know what that means? A beard is a woman a gay man uses to look straight. I don't think Grassi can help you in that dept. Unless you want to look like your gay.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 10, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> Too each his own.  No need to judge others tastes or pass judgement.  Like what you like and let your neighbor do the same.



I agree, my post was made in jest...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I agree, my post was made in jest...



i know you know.  my comments were more a comment on society.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you really know what that means? A beard is a woman a gay man uses to look straight. I don't think Grassi can help you in that dept. Unless you want to look like your gay.




I know exactly what a beard is. But, we're talking P-Town here, normal rules don't apply, just take your thinking and reverse it


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 10, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you really know what that means? A beard is a woman a gay man uses to look straight. I don't think Grassi can help you in that dept. Unless you want to look like your gay.



huh???? 

I'm thinking of growing enough moustache..Then I can ask one of my dates if she wants to take a moustache ride..


----------



## Paul (Aug 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Just a thought:
> My husband is looking for a big breasted, hot looking hair dresser to cut his hair.  He's thinking a topless salon would go over well.
> Thoughts?



So, you gonna cut it for him?


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I know exactly what a beard is. But, we're talking P-Town here, normal rules don't apply, just take your thinking and reverse it



Ah OK. Does your wife get a beard then too?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I agree and I'm sure there are plenty of musicians who would say the same about skiing or MTB.  But at least my obsessions are cool.  8)



Then you've got people like me who is equally fanatical about both skiing and music.  

Friday night's Luttuce show at the Up North Festival was the equivalent of two foot powder day.  It was like it was snowing 8 inches an hour from Midnight until 3 AM.  SO MUCH FUN


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> I got kicked in the head at a Pantera concert in Providence once. That was the end of my metal days... :lol:



Mosh pits are just about the dumbest thing I've ever heard or seen.  I'll never understand them


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Mosh pits are just about the dumbest thing I've ever heard or seen.  I'll never understand them



I was shit faced and walking past a mosh pit during a Smashing Pumpkins concert once and some idiot pushed me in.  The last thing I remember was seeing a whole bunch of doc martins dancing around my head.  I came to on a stretcher...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 10, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I was shit faced and walking past a mosh pit during a Smashing Pumpkins concert once and some idiot pushed me in.  The last thing I remember was seeing a whole bunch of doc martins dancing around my head.  I came to on a stretcher...



...and they call that fun


----------

